# Full size



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

How long does it take for a Troph to get full size. I think mine grow slowly they are 8-9 month and only about 3 inches long. I feed them 3 times a day with spirulina flakes. How long should they be in that age? I change 50% water each week and my water parameters are perfect.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Matz! 
3 inches after 8-9 months sounds like exellent growth to me. I also have sp.Bemba's and from what i hear they are one of the smaller Tropheus Species. The Duboisi's will grow much quicker and will be larger than most trophs when full grown. I'd say the duboisi 's grow nearly twice as fast as the Bemba's. Great choice in fish Matz! LOL
:fish:

-=Marcel=-


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the growth you have gotten is quite good - half of my Cherry spot colony (F1) is at about a year now and the largest of them are about 2.5 inches, mine are fed 1mm NLS twice a day with about 35-40% water changed a week.

Ray


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I got a group of sp. reds some time ago that were at least 2 years old when I acquired them and probably closer to 3 years of age. I was able to see them grow at least another half inch over the next year. I think diet, water quality and genetics decide how quickly they grow.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s alittle pic of how they look for the moment. I think they are starting to get some good coloring. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

The published growth rate of Tropheus is 1cm per month.

At 8 to 9 months of age, given proper diet and tank space, the fish should be 7-10cm or 2.8" to 3.9" I'd say your fish at 3" are on the lower end of the curve, but not at a point I would say stunted or anything.

Males grow faster than females, and become sexually active around 4" or about 9-12 months. Females grow more slowly, and take about 12-16 months to mature.

All Tropheus if from good breeding stock, proper diet, proper care, and tank space should reach 13-15cm in 14 to 24 months with no problems.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

geoff_tropheus, you may have more experience in Tropheus than i do, but are you saying that in 12 month you should have 4.5 to 5 inch trophs? That sounds like a monster to me, even at two years of age!?! What Sp. Var. are you talking about ?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I am not the one saying it, I am only repeating published information there on the growth rate.

That is why in what I have seen in experience takes 14 to 24 months to reach full 5 to 6 inches.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

full size 13 to 15 cm

Females less more like 11.5 to 13 cm


----------

